# Last week of Ozy and Millie



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 17, 2008)

The last few strips of O&M will appear this week as the comic comes to a bittersweet ending. I for one will miss it. *Sigh* Oh well. All good things must come to an end.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, sucks a little.


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

At least she's not dragging it out and milking it for all it's worth like _some_ comic artists I can think of.

\Here's looking at you, Jim Davis.


----------



## Yevon (Dec 19, 2008)

Very sad that the strip is ending, but I enjoyed spending several hours in the archives getting caught up.  11 years is a long time, more than we give it credit for.  Congrats on a great series!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 19, 2008)

Aden said:


> At least she's not dragging it out and milking it for all it's worth like _some_ comic artists I can think of.
> 
> \Here's looking at you, Jim Davis.



What about Bill Holbrook and "Kevin & Kell"? That one's been going on 13+ years now...


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

Ty Vulpine said:


> What about Bill Holbrook and "Kevin & Kell"? That one's been going on 13+ years now...



Read that for a year, gave up because it was repetitive. :/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

And the final (for now) strip is up... Goodbye old friend, see ya around sometime.


----------

